# Lathe Stand



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Made this a couple weeks ago. The bottom box is filled with sand, so the total weight of the stand and lathe is approx. 400 lbs. Lets just say it isn't moving anytime soon. :laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks like one heavy son of a buck. Great shop project!:thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice heavy stand there CE!! :yes::yes:

How's the Rikon doing for you?


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

PTownSubbie said:


> Nice heavy stand there CE!! :yes::yes:
> 
> How's the Rikon doing for you?


So far so good! I really like it! Have had absolutely no problems with it yet, but it's reassuring to know that if something does they stand behind it.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Stand looks great. Very functional and very solid. Glad to hear the Rikon is treating you right!

John


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Civil, you are correct about Rikon standing behind their products. I called them last week about a motor problem I was having with my lathe and 2 days later I had a new motor.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, nice stand. The good news is that it doubles as a sandbox. :laughing:
Great job.
Ken


----------

